# IH 424 Hydraulic Filter



## chad_BigCreek (Dec 19, 2013)

Hello, I have a IH 424, I'm working on the hydraulics but I can't find the suction filter anywhere. Any advice would be much appreciated! When I took the old one out (I've only had this tractor for a year) it was a worn out paper filter. IH parts said that it would be $200 if they could get it in, which they couldn't, and they said that the orafice filter, which I also need, was going to be $80. This seems like BIG bucks for filters. Any advice would be much appreciated!

Thanks!

Chad


----------



## caseman-d (Nov 29, 2003)

HMMMMM not sure I believe this? I know the 424 not all that popular but thought they were still available. Email me if you are still needing help. [email protected]


----------

